# How to open a stuck jar?



## rockwood (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello,
 I have an apothecary jar, 9 inches tall. It is very old, do not know the date, but the lid is stuck on and it looks like it have been that way for many years. There is even some of whatever was kept in the jar still inside.
 Does anyone have any suggestions on how to open the jar? (Jar and lid are both glass)
 Thanks!


----------



## tncgal (Nov 25, 2007)

First drizzle some WD40 or alcohol (rubbing, gin, vodka, whatever) around the top and hopefully some will seep down into the opening.
 Since glass expands when warmed, GENTLY bring the _bottle portion_ temperature up.  Stand the bottle in a container or sink with warm water and periodically add warmer/hotter water until the bottle is _very_ warm.  Gently wiggle, twist, turn, pull on the stopper several times during this process.  Don't get in a hurry or it may break.
 Works everytime for me.


----------



## rockwood (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you very much tncgal!
 I worked it gently for only 1 hour (it was so tight I expected a atougher fight) and it came right off.
 Very good advice, and greatly appreciated.

 -Rockwood


----------



## rockwood (Nov 25, 2007)

P.S. I used cheap Gin, because the vodka was too good.


----------



## tncgal (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy it worked for you.

 I understand about saving the vodka.  ;-)


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 8, 2007)

what do you think was in it after you got it open?[]

 ps. it looks like sugar


----------

